# Makita Base 195563-0



## alpcon (Jul 25, 2020)

Hi to everyone, hope you are all well.

I have just bought the Makita 195563-0 plunge base for my Makita, corded, trimming router the RT0700 and just in case this may affect any outcome with answers I am in the UK.
I need to get guide bushes so I can use my trend hinge jig and various other jigs so my question is: - 

Which part number for the guide bush do I need that will fit the Makita 195563-0 plunge base directly for say a 16mm and 30mm guide bush??
Or - Any other make of guide bush that fits directly? 

I have come across various Makita made guide bushes of all sizes but not anywhere can i find what the actual diameter of the unit is? just the outside diameter of the bush itself and not the plate it is attached to. I believe the circular hole in the plunge base, on measuring with a tape, is 68mm in diameter but again this information I cannot find anywhere even on the Makita website.

Apologies for being long winded and thanks in advance for any answers:smile:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

alpcon said:


> Hi to everyone, hope you are all well.
> 
> I have just bought the Makita 195563-0 plunge base for my Makita, corded, trimming router the RT0700 and just in case this may affect any outcome with answers I am in the UK.
> I need to get guide bushes so I can use my trend hinge jig and various other jigs so my question is: -
> ...



If this is the base you have then the standard Porter Cable template bushings should fit.
They can be bought in sets or individually. I don't know if this link helps.

https://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/29012-metric-guide-bushes-p-c.html

https://www.amazon.com/Router-Templ...ix=METRIC+router+guide+bushing,aps,228&sr=8-2
HErb


----------



## alpcon (Jul 25, 2020)

Hi and yes that looks pretty much like the base I have.
Will check out the links and thanks very much for the help


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, and don't run off ,we like to hear from members in other countries doing woodworking.
Herb


----------

